# Please Help, I Got A Very Sick Guppy!



## Fish_daddy

Hello to everybody, 

This is my first post in the forum because we need some help with a really sick guppy. Please give us a hand to figure out what we can do. 

First I let you know the characteristics of my tank, fish, chemicals, etc.

10 GAL FRESH WATER Tank (Has been running for almost 4 months now)

6 guppies
2 Corydora Peppers
1 Corydora Albino
1 Dwarf African Frog
3 Zebra (Nerite) Snails

1 Anubias nana
3 Java Fern bunches
2 sagitaria bunches

Normal Temp. is usually 77 F (The tank has a heater)
Ph: 8.0
Ammonia 0. ppm
Nitrites 0.10 ppm
Nitrates 10 ppm

Now what is going on is that one of my guppies (a blue metallic one) has somethign coming out of his anus or whatever is called their organ where they throw their waste. He has a somesort of white pinkish material or flesh coming out with some red or brownish threads (a couple of them). My tank has had some problems with minicycles specially after adding the corydora fish. I have been trying to make my tank to settle but I also got a problem of Brown algae and that is why I got the plants and the Zebra snails to try to keep better the water conditions. 

I AM ADDING SOME PICS SO YOU CAN SEE WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT: PLEASE TAKE A LOOK (Sorry if they are not very clear)

I check the web and read some articles in guppies diseases but still I cannot figure out what is wrong with this guppy. I called my LFS and they told that it could be a parasite and that it would be pretty difficult to kep him alife  I know it is just a guppy for many of you, but he is one of my pets. 

In my LFS they told me that the best I could do is to put him to sleep and make sure the other fish do not get sick.

But before I do something with my guppy I wanted to send this message of all of you who must be real experts in fish. I will appreciate any comment on what is wrong with my guppy and what should I do? Hopefully some of you could read this before is too late. 

Please let me know any comment or suggestion...THANK YOU.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Well, I havemt' seen this situation before and yup, I'm not good at fish's disease...
... but do you have a hospital tank to isolate her?


----------



## Fish_daddy

maxpayne_lhp @ Sat Apr 23 said:


> Well, I havemt' seen this situation before and yup, I'm not good at fish's disease...
> ... but do you have a hospital tank to isolate her?


Unfortunately I do not have another tank, I only have a small 1.5 L container and I put him there. I have treated him with Parasite Clear and I have also medicated the tank where I have my other fish. 

I have taken out the snails from the tank just in the case they get upset with the medicine.

My guppy has gotten very inactive and he is just lying in the bottom. I think he might not make it tonight. 


 


I will keep you posted to let you know.


----------



## Ownager2004

I ran into this while searching for info on a suspicion that my fish may be sick and remembered your post.. anyways take this link and scroll all the way to the bottom and read the info. Sounds like internal parasites and from what it sounds you've taken the best course of action but anyways..

http://guppyplace.tripod.com/Parasites.html


----------



## Fish_daddy

*There is some hope for my little guppy*

Thank you guys for answering...I checked the webpage and the advices they gave. I am taking note on somethings I might need to still do. 

Well it turns out that my little guppy is fighting very hard against these parasites. Yesterday he spent most of the time laying in the bottom of my hospital tank.

But by the night I fed him some green boiled pea and he came and eat pretty well. I treat him one more time with the Parasite Clear and some Melafix(to avoid any other infections) and we took him to the bedroom so his temperature did not drop over night. And guess what happened today...

The little fella was swimming again pretty active on the top of container and he is looking for food! 

I really think he is fighting pretty hard to stay with us! That is why we have decided to nurse him and give him the best care. 

We will see how he develops but at least we feel now with some hope!


----------



## Lydia

im glad hes feeling/looking healthier!! good luck!!!


----------



## fishboy

i got book of guppies at the libary and found this problem its a parasitic infection called threadwormsi don't know much bout fish but my book says, concurat or masoten may be affectivefor concurat mix with food or feed directly once every 3 weeks. hope i helped don't know if this book is up to date...


----------



## fishboy

i got book of guppies at the libary and found this problem its a parasitic infection called threadwormsi don't know much bout fish but my book says, concurat or masoten may be affectivefor concurat mix with food or feed directly once every 3 weeks. hope i helped don't know if this book is up to date...


----------



## Fish_daddy

Hi, THANK YOU A LOT FOR YOUR ADVICE!


I looked for the medicine that you recomended however, they do not supply the version for fish in my city. My little guppy keeps fighting against these horrible worms specially one that he cannot ged rid of and is sometimes hanging out of his belly...it really looks disgusting...

I made a thorough research though on threadworms which I found that are also called Camalllanus.
I found out that as fishboy said concurat or masoten might kill them. I also found that Mebendazole is very effective. However, I cannot get it here without a prescription(it is used for human medication), yikes! :roll: I went to beg to a pharmacist to just give me a couple pills but nothing  

The pharmacist told me that another anthelmintinc (a chemical compund that will kill worms) is pyrantel pamoate. Sorry for these weird words :shock: but basically there is another medicine that is used for humans that I might try on my guppy because this one can be supplied without a prescription. I look in the web and found that this pyran something is very effective for worms such as the Camallanus. However I did not find any testimony of its use in aquarium fish...

I made a decision, if I cannot get the Mebendazole tomorrow, I will try the pyrantel pamoate on my little guppy and see what happens. I gotta give a try to it, because as things are he might be gone pretty soon  

IF THERE IS SOMEBODY THAT KNOWS HOW TO USE THE PYRANTEL PAMOATE (50Mg) on freshwater fish I will appreciate any advice in the medication and doze instructions. 

Well, I hope my little fella just has enough force until I find the medicine to kill those !%$#!$$^#$^^# worms!

FYI, I keep treating the fish with Parasite Clear and Melafix. I keep using the Parasite Clear because at least it looks that it is retarding the spread of these worms and it seems it killed one. However, today is the last day I give him that since he already completed the maximum doze I can give him. 

With the tank where he was I have been more conservative with the meds and I only hvae put two dozes of Parasite Clear. I do not want to put too much stress on my other fish since right now they seem to be fine.


----------



## Fish_daddy

*TO finish THIS THREAD:CRY:*

I just wanted to finish my thread with some sad facts. I lost my little guppy 3 days ago  

Moreover, I got my tank poisoned with the medicine for humans and I finish losing my other 5 guppies too. In my LFS, they told me that they might have died of the worms instead. But who knows.

 

Me and my wife are going to miss you ZIP, ZAP, ELVIS, JIMMY, TOZAN, AND HUERO....RIP

THANK YOU TO THE PEOPLE THAT POSTED TRYING TO HELP...


----------



## Alin10123

Well... if the guppies all died of parasite of disease, what i would do is break down the entire tank, wash everything out. Let everything dry. Then start over.


----------



## TheOldSalt

It's too late, but next time, use a medicine called Prazi-Pro. it's an over-the-counter formulation of Praziquantel that wipes out most worms with ease, and even kills their eggs in the gravel.


----------

